# Outside Faucet



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

The outside faucet behind the stove is cracked and leaking. Where can I find a replacement


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

HogaRoo said:


> The outside faucet behind the stove is cracked and leaking. Where can I find a replacement


Click on this! new faucet


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

I replaced both PVC elbows behind the faucet last year. I tried several ones from different hardware shops and could not find one that fitted properly. I had to go to the dealer and have it ordered from Keystone. $30 for two







.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CrazyDan said:


> I replaced both PVC elbows behind the faucet last year. I tried several ones from different hardware shops and could not find one that fitted properly. I had to go to the dealer and have it ordered from Keystone. $30 for two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are standard PEX fittings and you should have been able to find them for about $4 to $5 each.


----------

